# Disapointed in what I have starting over.



## Bugflipper (Apr 16, 2010)

First of all I have a set of 10w3v3 and a tma 500 amp. A long story but a guy owed me some money and put them up as collateral, anyways I ended up with them. They are not absolutely terrible, but of coarse there are better out there. They are coming out and I already have or have on order all but the new sub and of coarse have to fab a box which I have plenty of room for.

Setup is a nakamichi hu. HAT legatia for front, imagines for rear. Sundown sax100.4 running them. Sub amp is being shipped, a sundown saz 1500d. 800w @ 2ohm, 1500w @ 1 ohm.

My problem is this, music preferences have shifted to some hyper kick drum action. The Agonist is one group I listen to now, a death metal female lead band. I still listen to the norm for audiophiles who like classical/rock/metal. But the newer stuff lacks a little bass compared to the norm. Assuming they are using dual pedals on the kick drum, hell some of them today even run two or three drummers. So the best way I can describe it is hyper kick drum. 

I want spl output due to the lack of hang around of the bass note. They are just sharp quick punchy blasts. So the sub also has to not only produce a clean quick note, but also a split second later hit it again. I was thinking a single 15 to give a little output since the 2 10's tuned to 34 hz was not enough. I realize the 10w3v3 do not have a lot of output to begin with, but I really want at least double the spl that they are running. Everyone keeps on saying sundown sa-15. I am not up enough on subs today to make a conscious decision, the last one I actually bought was a brahma. I was hoping to utilize the 1 ohm at 1500 rms. 
Thanks for your time and opinions.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Re Audio SXX15D2 15" 1,000 Watts RMS Dual Voice Coil 2 Ohm Car Audio Subwoofer 

Re Audio SXX15D2 15" 1,000 Watts RMS Dual Voice Coil 2 Ohm Car Audio Subwoofer
These subs are made to pound bass for long periods of time without getting damaged over time. With 1,000 true RMS watts, this sub is one of the most powerful 15" subs on the market. The end result is a subwoofer that can handle more heat, meaning you can keep the volume up without the sub ever skipping a beat or getting tired!


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

I would look at numerous smaller quality subs. You want quick transients, and also high SPL....multiple subs in the proper enclosure will give you what you want.


----------



## Bugflipper (Apr 16, 2010)

That may be fine as well open to ideas. I generally have always went with 10s or 12s. This is just stumping me. I have a diycable shiva and it of coarse can keep up, but lacks much authority on the same tracks. My solution was cone area to move more air because I had heard that you didn't have to stay with 10" anymore to get the transient response. But guaranteed I am open to any ideas. I have tried to mix in a bit of bass boost but of coarse it turns boomy and muds things up.
Thanks guys keep them coming. Any size is fine by the way. My budget is not unlimited so I will have to stick with say $500.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Id look into the dayton ho or idq/idmax


----------

